# Samsung SSD 840 Pro / Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher? / Benchmark



## timstar88 (7. Juli 2013)

Hey,
wollte mal hören wieviel virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher ich meinem System geben sollte?
Habe eine Samsung SSD 840 Pro + 32 GB RAM. Standardmässig sind nun 32 GB als
virtueller Arbeitsspeicher eingestellt.
Sollte ich diesen reduzieren oder gar komplett deaktivieren?

Zudem wollte ich mal alle 840 Pro Besitzer fragen was ihr so für Werte mit eurer 
SSD habt.
Hier meine:


----------



## the.hai (7. Juli 2013)

Was machst dudenn mit deinem PC, dass du neben 32GB Arbeitsspeicher noch virtuellen RAM brauchst? Ich habs noch nie geschafft ihn VOLL auszufüllen.


----------



## timstar88 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich sagte nur das es standardmässig so eingestellt ist.
Daher frage ich ja.
habs jetzt mal auf 100mb-2gb eingestellt..


----------



## Johnnii360 (8. Juli 2013)

Bei einer SSD kann man den Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher eigentlich auch abstellen. Allerdings gibt es ältere Programme die sich daran stören und dann abstürzen wenn der RAM mal voll ist und ausgelagert werden muss. Dazu kommt, dass Windows Probleme damit hat dann Memory Dumps bei BSODs zu erstellen, die sehr bei der Fehleranalyse helfen - musste ich letztens leider feststellen. Am besten man lässt Windows automatisch verwalten. Ansonsten 32GiB lassen, damit der Inhalt Deines RAMs für Dumps im Notfall schon reservierten Platz auf Deiner SSD hat. 

Falls es Dich trotzdem interessiert, hier von meiner 830. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stone-cold (8. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe in meiner alten Möhre gerade mal 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher und eine 60 GB SSD. Kenne jetzt deine Platte nicht von der Größe her. Aber eine Möglichkeit wäre (da selbst bei meinen 8GB der virtuelle Speicher bisher nicht gebraucht wurde) den virtuellen Speicher auf einer HDD abzulegen um Platz auf der SSD zu sparen. Schreib- und Lesezugriffe auf den virtuellen Speichers solltest ja bei 32 GB Ram eh nicht befürchten müssen. Somit sollte da auch kein Geschwinsigkeitsnachteil auftreten.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juli 2013)

Ob SSD oder HDD ist für die Auslagerungsdatei unerheblich.
Darauf zu verzichten bringt keine Vorteile, außer der Einsparung von etwas Plattenspeicher.
Aus den Gründen, die Johnnii schon angeführt hat, sollte man sich eine anlegen.
Bei Win8 hat man sowieso immer mindestens eine, die für den Kachelkappes - lässt sich auch nicht ausschalten.
Sorgt für maximale Kompatibilität und Stressfreiheit.
Bleibt nur die Frage der Größe und des Ortes.
Der Ort ist klar: die Windowspartition, also C:.
Die Größe: Zumindest früher mal haben 512 MB als Mindestgröße bei meinen System gereicht. Aber das war vor vielen Windowsupdates.
Mein sauberes Referenz-7 hat kürzlich angemeckert, dass es erst mit 800 und noch ein paar MB seine Funktionen im Ernstfall störungsfrei erfüllen kann.
1 GB sollte für die meisten Systeme als minimale/maximale Größe reichen. Sollte das doch zu klein sein, dann sagt Win schon Bescheid.

Nachtrag: Genug Auslagerungsspeicher für einen vollen Memorydump? Jetzt bitte mal alle aufzeigen, die im Bluescreenfall 32 GB oder auch nur 8 GB analysieren wollen - oder überhaupt können. 
Danke, das reicht - ihr zwei da könnt die Arme wieder runter nehmen.


----------



## Johnnii360 (8. Juli 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Genug Auslagerungsspeicher für einen vollen Memorydump? Jetzt bitte mal alle aufzeigen, die im Bluescreenfall 32 GB oder auch nur 8 GB analysieren wollen - oder überhaupt können.
> Danke, das reicht - ihr zwei da könnt die Arme wieder runter nehmen.


 
Nun, die entscheidende Analyse leiten letztendlich die Windows Debugging Tools ein.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juli 2013)

Ist klar - und wird den Handhebern wahrscheinlich bekannt sein. 
Dem Rest geht's wohl eher am Gesäß vorbei.


----------



## Chakka_cor (8. Juli 2013)

also ich hab die Auslagerungsdateien nicht auf meiner SSD (C) sonder auf meiner normales Festplatte (E)

War zwar etwas Arbeit das einzustellen aber funzt alles einwandfrei!

Hier die Anleitung und vielen Dank an Mosed für den Thread


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juli 2013)

Ist ja kein Akt, die Auslagerungsdatei(en) auf andere Partitionen zu legen.
Der Punkt ist, dass Windows zwingend eine auf C: haben will bzw. muss, um die eigenen oben erwähnten Aktionen ausführen zu können.
Da kommt man nicht drumherum - das ist Minimalvoraussetzung.
Sonst kann man sie genauso gut deaktivieren und darauf hoffen, das Fremdprogramme, die eine Windowsauslagerungsdatei unbedingt haben möchten, sich dann schon melden.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2013)

2GB habe ich genommen. Lang auch völlig und fällt nicht auf.
Die 32GB würde ich auf jeden Fall verringern weil es nur unnötig Platz auif der SSD kostet.
Und auch gleich mal den Ruhemodus deaktiveren.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juli 2013)

Wenn man den Ruhemodus unbedingt haben möchte, kann man ihn entschärfen.
Voreinstellungsmäßig ist er es schon etwas unter Win7, da ist die Datei nur 75% des RAMs groß - also 6GB bei 8GB.
Das lässt sich auf 50% senken. Entsprechend schneller ist auch der Start nach dem Ruhezustand.


----------



## timstar88 (8. Juli 2013)

Wie schon erwähnt habe ich den virtuellen Speicher nun auch auf 2 GB reduziert.
Benutze für diesen PC hier nur eine SSD und keine HDD.

Ist nun alles geklärt. Danke für Eure Meinungen.


----------

